# متى تبكي على نفسك!!!



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

متى تبكي على نفسك!!! 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


ابك على نفسك 
عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


ابك على نفسك 
بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار


----------



## fullaty (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

*ابك على نفسك

ان لم تقرا هذا الموضوع الجميل 


بجد عندك حق فى كل كلامك واحلاهمعندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يافيبى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2008)

*أبكى على نفسك...*


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


ابكى على نفسك 

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار



منقووووول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
> وقد مضى الكثير من العمر


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

ابكى على نفسك 

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار


اشكرك من قلبى
على الكلمات العميقه دى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا جوجو
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى يا فينا على تشجيعك
والاجمل وجودك فى المكان القليل دة
انتى ملكة بموضوعاتك وتشريفك هنا يعنى الكتير ليا 
ميرسى يا فينا


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ابكى على نفسك​
> 
> بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار​
> 
> ...


لو على الشكر يبقى اسمحيلى اولا انى اشكرك على وجودك معايا ووقفتك جنبى كل ها الوقت 
فعلا انا حابب فيكى هيك 
وكلماتك الجميلة دى تاج فوق راسى انا مستهلوش
ميريسى يا فينا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
واتمنى تواصلك الدايم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

الله عليك بجد يا جوزيف 
موضوع فى منتهى الروعة
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*




> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار



موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع 
ومواضيعك كلها جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 

 كلمات رائعه ..ميرررسى يا جوجو وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

*شكرا للمرور يا وليم *
*نورت*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

موضوع رائع ياجوجو

ربتا يعوضك​


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*

ابكى على نفسك

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه
الكلمات غاية في الروعة يا جوجو
يسوع يباركك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2008)

متى تبكي على نفسك!!! 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


ابكى على نفسك

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


ابكى على نفسك

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


ابكى على نفسك 

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار..

منقووووووول​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



> بكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه



بجد شكرا ليكى يا طنطتى على الموضوع الرائع والجميل دة


----------



## vetaa (11 يوليو 2008)

ياربى هبكى كتير انا كده
هههههه

شكرا خالص يا ملاكنا الجميل


----------



## *malk (11 يوليو 2008)

*ابكى على نفسك *

*عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. *
*وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه*

*جميل اوى يا ملاك*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

اوووف حبكي كثير 
شكرا عالموضوع هاايل بجد​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه




رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يوليو 2008)

*بجد موضوع فوق الرائع*
*ميرسي هابي انجل علي الكلام الجميل دا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## meraa (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

ابكى على نفسك  عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه                                                          كلمات رائعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> بجد شكرا ليكى يا طنطتى على الموضوع الرائع والجميل دة



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافادى​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

vetaa قال:


> ياربى هبكى كتير انا كده
> هههههه
> 
> شكرا خالص يا ملاكنا الجميل



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافيتا​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *ابكى على نفسك *
> 
> *عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. *
> *وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه*
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكيكى​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> اوووف حبكي كثير
> شكرا عالموضوع هاايل بجد​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بجد موضوع فوق الرائع*
> *ميرسي هابي انجل علي الكلام الجميل دا*
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميروو​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



meraa قال:


> ابكى على نفسك  عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه                                                          كلمات رائعة ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميراااااا​


----------



## فونتالولو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو اوي 
هو لازم الواحد يبكي
 عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراع


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو اوي
> هو لازم الواحد يبكي
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراع



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 
*ميرررسى يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*

ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


ابكى على نفسك

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


ابكى على نفسك

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


ابكى على نفسك 

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار..



الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



dona nabil قال:


> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
> وقد مضى الكثير من العمر
> *ميرررسى يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك دونا حبييتى​​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تبكي على نفسك!!!*



مارو جوجو قال:


> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
> بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياماروووو​​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> الله عليك بجد يا جوزيف
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعة​
> ​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا صدقيى العزيز*
*بس جوجو مالة علاقة بجوزيف خالص*
*ولا لة علاقة بأسمى الحقيقة حتى *
*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
> ومواضيعك كلها جميله جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


*يا راجل حرام عليك *
*بطل نفاق بقى*
*وهو انا مهما عملت هاجى تحت رجلك حاجة *
*اسكت ونبى اسكت *
*شكرك يا حبيب قلبى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*يارب مايحرمنى منك ابدا ولا بوجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



dona nabil قال:


> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه
> ...


*شكرا يا دونا على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


*نورت بمرورك يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربتا يعوضك​


*ميرسى يا فيبى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أبكى على نفسك...*



cuteledia قال:


> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى يا ليديا لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*متى تبكى على نفسك*

ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تدمع عينيك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم
بينما لاتتاثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص اخيك


ابكي علي نفسك
عندما تجتهد لفوزك في الطاوله
بينما لاتجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك


ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشه لعادة


ابكي
عندما لاتجد نفسك لذة في الحديث مع المسيح ...ولا طاعه للمسيح


ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لاينفع


ابكي
عندما تدرك انك اخطات الطريق وقد مضي الكثير من العمر


فبكاء التوبه الحقيقي ان تسرع للاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا مايفعله القديسين​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> فبكاء التوبه الحقيقي ان تسرع للاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا مايفعله القديسين​


رائع يا نوفا تسلم ايدك حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*



> ابكي عل نفسك
> عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشه لعادة


 
موضوع رااااائع جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*




> ابكي
> عندما لاتجد نفسك لذة في الحديث مع المسيح ...ولا طاعه للمسيح




كلمات رااائعه جدا يانيفين

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*

جميل جدا يا نيفين ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*

[quoteفبكاء التوبه الحقيقي ان تسرع للاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا مايفعله القديسين][/quote]

فعلا يا توامي الغاليه
مفيش احلي ولا اجمل من دموع التوبه الحقيقية
ميرسي يا قمري علي كلمات البسيطه والهادفه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متى تبكى على نفسك*

*مرسي نووفا علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 يونيو 2010)

*ابكى على نفسك*

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر


ابكى على نفسك
بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار
+++++++صلو من اجلى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*عندك حق والله
مواقف بجد الواحد يبكي فيها  على نفسو عشان بعدها بس يحس 
بطعم اي حاجه يعملها بعد ما يغير من نفسو
موضوع جميل اوي اوي
شكراا ليك
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبه​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



> ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه



كــــــــــــلام رائــــــــع ومؤثــــــــــــر 
شكراااااااااااا ليـــــك  ava_kirolos_son


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*ابكى على نفسك ......*

ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
 بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
 بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 

 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
 وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
 وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


 ابكى على نفسك 
 بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
 بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار ​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

*ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تدمع عينك  لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
 بينما لا تتأثر  عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


 ابكى على نفسك * *
 عندما تجتهد من  اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
 بينما لا تجتهد  لكسب خلاص نفسك
*دول بجد عجبونى اوى عشان بيحصلوا معايا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

لابد ان نبكى كثيرا نحن محتاجين لك ولكنا غافلون


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

حلو اووووووى يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك اى احساس بالحزن


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

*ميرسى يا سعيد على مشاركتك الجميلة *

*ميرسى يا نيرو على مشاركتك *
*يارب *

*

*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

*موضوع جميل جدااا

تسلم ايديكي باك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

كلامك حلو اوى اوى يا قمرة ..يخلى الواحد يتأمل و يفكر كتييييييييير فى حياته 
شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## Mason (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*




> ابكى على نفسك
> بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
> بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار


 
*موضوع اكثر من رائع *
*ميرسى يا قمر للموضوع القييم *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

*قعلاكلامك صح جدا ودة بقى واقع حياتنا لاسف*
*موضوع جمييل ومميز*
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## مسرة (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

ابكى على نفسك 
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح
ابكى على نفسك 
عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابكى على نفسك 
عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ياااه ياربي سامحني سامحني
كم انا بعيدة عنك 
كثير عجبتني هذوي الثلاثة 
شكراا للموضوع الذي يوقظ الانسان


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

 ابكى على نفسك 
 عندما تجتهد من  اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
 بينما لا تجتهد  لكسب خلاص نفسك

جميل اوووى الكلام دا
ربنا يباركك باك
​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي باك
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




*ميرسى يا مايكل على مشاركتك الجميلة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*

*



 ابكى على نفسك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * عندما لا تجد  لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح *



*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*



hero mena gerges قال:


> ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تجتهد من  اجل الفوز في الطاولة
> بينما لا تجتهد  لكسب خلاص نفسك
> 
> ...


*                                     ميرسى اوى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا مينا 
                                   انا  بردة الحتة دية كانت عجبانى اووووووى* ​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك ......*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل*​





*ميرسى يا روكا على مشاركتك الجميلة 
*​


----------

